# Stopover within easy reach of London



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

We are away in a couple of weeks to France and Spain. We sail on the 24th July and will be setting off from the NW of England on the 22nd July. Our intentions are to get to Marine Parade Dover on the 23rd, late evening to get some sleep before the early crossing.

My daughter really wants to go to London, and seeing as our route takes us nearby I am trying to locate a place to stopover on the 22nd with a view to spending the 23rd in London before we leave for Dover. Hopefully avoiding any congestion charge (which I know NOTHING about).

Any info / advice / help would be greatly appreciated.

(We have looked at Lee Valley Campsites but I am lost with regards to this LEZ - it looks like we would be charged £200 per day??? Whats all that about.)

Regards
Ian n Suzy


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Just checked our van reg and it says it complies with LEZ (I am presuming this means I wouldn't have to pay the ridiculous charge).


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Hiya Both,
Lee Valley campsite in Sewardstone is JUST outside of the LEZ zone.....beware though, the Edmonton site is inside !!!! These 2 sites are only 3 miles apart....madness !!!

SO.......take junction 26 off the M25 to get to Sewardstone...follow thw signs for Gunpowder Park.....then stay on that road to reach the site . Always advisable to ring ahead to book....for obvious reasons it gets very busy !! There is a good bus service right outside of the gates, that will take you into Central London, the site sells travel cards which gives you unlimited travel on buses, trains and underground....last year this card cost about £6 per adult.

Have a good stay...give our regards to Dot and Keith, the managers on site...


Jenny


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

If your vehicle is compliant, you will not have to pay the LEZ charge.
You might like to consider the CC Abbey Wood site, regarded by many as being the best site near to London. It has good transport links into the city nearby, and has good security.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just checked our van reg and it says it complies with LEZ (I am presuming this means I wouldn't have to pay the ridiculous charge).


Then you have no worries so Lee Valley will be fine for you and it is a great site.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Hertford Campsite*

Hertford Camping and Caravanning Club Site
Mangrove Road (not Ball Park)
Hertford
Hertfordshire
SG13 8AJ
01992 586696
No calls after 8pm please.

I know this site well and approx 500 yards is a main line station direct to Liverpool St Station, Its flat and good.

Yes I know it will cost but it sure takes away the hassel of going into London.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

brisey said:


> If your vehicle is compliant, you will not have to pay the LEZ charge.
> You might like to consider the CC Abbey Wood site, regarded by many as being the best site near to London. It has good transport links into the city nearby, and has good security.


Hi,

We aren't memebrs of the CC, am I correct in thinking you cannot go on a CC site without membership?

CHEERS


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Hertford Campsite*



steco1958 said:


> Hertford Camping and Caravanning Club Site
> Mangrove Road (not Ball Park)
> Hertford
> Hertfordshire
> ...


Hi,

Same again, we aren't in the CCC either.

CHEERS


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> brisey said:
> 
> 
> > If your vehicle is compliant, you will not have to pay the LEZ charge.
> ...


You can use any site even if you are not a member but it is a great advantage to be a member because it is cheaper to camp at the sites.
The CC&C is the best then you might find a holiday rally in the out and about.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/results.asp?county=London
try these sites


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

locovan said:


> http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/results.asp?county=London
> try these sites


Hi,

MANY Thanks for the info re the club sites being open to non members. Much appreciated.

I had tried ukcampsite as my first port of call (after MHF of course).

I think I have enough info now to book one of the sites listed above. Will take a look today and check availability - one other relevant question though:

If we booked on for the night of the 22nd we would then want to use the transport links to visit London on the 23rd before we head off for Dover early evening. Am I liable to be charged the "normal rate" for leaving my van parked there whilst out on the 23rd, or is "some kind of concession" available to stay for a few extra hours but not overnight? (Im obviously going to ask this when I enquire later but didn't know if there was a standard procedure for this situation)

CHEERS


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/results.asp?county=London
> ...


There can be a charge for £5.00 on some sites but ask when you phone up as you might be able to come off your pitch and park up somewhere else on the site. IE their storage area.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I can heartily recommend Abbey Wood. When I work in London I stay there. Brilliant site and very easy/quick to get to central london.

Karl


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

gromett said:


> I can heartily recommend Abbey Wood. When I work in London I stay there. Brilliant site and very easy/quick to get to central london.
> 
> Karl


Hiya,

I have just rang them. Bookin in advance I would have to book for 2 nights. If I just turn up I can stay the one night - but there is no facility for us leaving late that day, I would have to book another night which is going to make it something of a dear do.

CHEERS


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Having, NEVER drove into this area. I have no concept of the timescales involved in getting from here (the NW of England) to one of these campsites.

I can be thru Birmingham on a good day in 70-90mins. This looks like leaving circa 110 miles which in my head I calculate as taking a couple of hours. My mate is telling me I will not get to the campsite at the time I am planning (4 hours from here to campsite).

Is the traffic that bad? What sort of time should I allow to get from Birmingham to say the Lee Valley Campsite? (leaving Birmingham at 9:30am.)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Having, NEVER drove into this area. I have no concept of the timescales involved in getting from here (the NW of England) to one of these campsites.
> 
> ...


With a good run, I reckon about 2 1/2 hours from Brum, but allow three maybe-just incase.

steve


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

A couple of other sites you may like to consider...

http://www.theelmscampsite.co.uk/

And

This One

Both near Loughton underground stn with direct link into city.

steve


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ian & Suzy

I'm the assistant at Abbey Wood this year (again). Until two weeks ago we where letting people stay on site till at least five o'clock on their last day so they could visit the city for the last time. Since then we have been full by four o'clock most days (Italy must be empty at the moment ) so if we let you stay till late evening we couldn't sell your pitch, this why you where advised to book an extra night. Sorry about this but we are a business (dont tell the club that though)

Regards Phil


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Glen432 said:


> Hi Ian & Suzy
> 
> I'm the assistant at Abbey Wood this year (again). Until two weeks ago we where letting people stay on site till at least five o'clock on their last day so they could visit the city for the last time. Since then we have been full by four o'clock most days (Italy must be empty at the moment ) so if we let you stay till late evening we couldn't sell your pitch, this why you where advised to book an extra night. Sorry about this but we are a business (dont tell the club that though)
> 
> Regards Phil


Hi Phil,

That is perfectly understandable. Please be assured I wasn't having a go at the site for doing that, if it was my business I would be doing exactly the same.

Many thanks for taking the time to post.

Regards
Ian & Suzy


----------

